# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Đi du lịch Úc mua gì: Quà Lưu Niệm Úc

## hantt.163

Chuyến du lịch Úc của du khách sẽ không được trọn vẹn nếu thiếu mất một vài món quà lưu niệm nhỏ.  Miền đất của chúng tôi là nơi sản sinh các thức ăn của Thổ dân, len, da cừu, rượu vang…  Hãy tận hưởng hương vị Úc với trà thảo mộc, mứt và gia vị. Nhớ tới vùng hẻo lánh của Úc với mũ da cá sấu, áo driza-bone hoặc giày da cừu. Dạo qua những vùng sản xuất rượu vang của nước Úc và mua rượu trực tiếp từ các cửa hàng bán rượu. Sau đây là sơ lược về một vài món quà lưu niệm độc nhất của Úc và mua chúng ở đâu. 


Thiên nhiên phong phú của nước Úc cung cấp rất nhiều đặc sản độc đáo, từ cà chua bụi cho tới đào dại, hay còn gọi là quandongs. Những Thổ dân Úc đã sử dụng các sản vật này làm thực phảm và thuốc chữa bệnh từ hàng ngàn năm trước và ngày nay, du khách có thể mua chúng dưới dạng đóng gói sẵn. Du khách có thể mang về những lọ đựng mứt mận, nước chấm cà chua bụi hoặc thêm một chút bạc hà bản địa và hạt anit cho túi gia vị của mình. Những món quà khác cho người sành ăn bao gồm café Byron Bay và pho mát từ đảo King của Tasmania. Dầu khuynh diệp ở đây có thể giúp chữa sưng  khớp và dầu nhông để chữa bỏng. Nói về các sản phẩm chăm sóc da, du khách có thể tìm thấy đủ loại từ xà bông hương chanh cho tới kem bôi mặt từ mỡ lông cừu. 

Ngoài ra, du khách có thể sắm cho mình những bộ trang phục, giày dép từ da và lông cừu. Hãy chuẩn bị cho mùa đông với bộ sản phẩm ủng da cừu, tất len Úc, khăn, gối, thảm và cả đồ lót giữ ấm. Trải nghiệm một chút hương vị vùng hẻo lánh của Úc với mũ Akubra, áo khoác driza-bone hoặc thắt lưng, ví da bản địa. Hoặc tận hưởng văn hóa lướt ván với những chiếc áo thun, đồ lặn, ván lướt sóng của các nhãn hiệu bản địa biểu tượng như Rip Curl, Billabong và Mambo. 




Du khách có thể tìm thấy tất cả những món đồ lưu niệm trên tại những khu chợ cho du khách lớn nhất ở Úc. Tại Sydney, hãy tới thăm chợ The Rock và khu vực xung quanh nhà hát Opera Sydney vào các ngày Chủ Nhật. Đối với các loại đồ thủ công mỹ nghệ, hãy tìm đến chợ South Bank của Brisbane, chợ Fremantle của Perth và khu chợ Salamanca nổi tiếng ở Hobart. Nếu yêu thích sưu tập, du khách đừng nên bỏ lỡ chuyến viếng thăm tới chợ Sunday Old Bus Depot ở Canberra. Hãy tới thăm chợ Queen Victoria tại Melbourne để mua được những loại đồ da, quần áo và quà tặng giá rẻ. Mua đồ mỹ nghệ của Thổ dân dọc khu mua sắm Todd Mall ở Alice Spring và tới thăm khu Parap ở Darwin.

Úc là một trong những nhà xuất khẩu rượu vang lớn nhất thế giới, và trong khi lưu lại đây, du khách có thể mua rượu ngay tại các vùng sản xuất, đa phần lớn chỉ cách những thành phố lớn có một quãng đường ngắn. Thung lũng Barossa gần Adelaide rất nổi tiếng với rượu vang shirax và Riesling.  Bên ngoài Melbourne, Bán Đảo Mornington và Thung lũng Yarra là nơi sản xuất rượu vang trắng chardonnay, vang đỏ pinot noir và rượu sủi tăm óng ánh. Chọn loại rượu vang sauvignon trắng hoặc pinot tại Sông Margaret ở Tây Úc, hoặc đi tới Thung Lũng Hunter gần Sydney để mua vang semillon và shiraz. Hãy nếm thử các loại vang dành cho vùng khí hậu lạnh tại Canberra, vang pinot và riesling tại Thung Lũng Tamar.   



Đã tới lúc du khách lên danh sách mua sắm! 
Nguồn: australia.com

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Úc (Sydney - Canberra - Melbourne) - Hà Nội (7 ngày 6 đêm)- Giá 53.242.000 VNĐ/Khách*  - *Ha Noi - Uc (Sydney - Canberra - Melbourne) - Ha Noi (7 ngay 6 dem) - Gia 53.242.000 VND/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Úc* - *tour du lich Úc*

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Úc* - *du lich Uc*

----------

